# 8x8



## inkedout81 (Mar 20, 2011)

Im looking for ideas on 8x8 or 8x10 for my first coop...im gonna do race birds so...I know im limited to what I can do but I have to work with what I have...now I guess I would do a yb and a breeder room...any ideas or pics please...im sure there some good 8x8s or 8x10s out there


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

wings on fires loft is 8x10 Im pretty shure. shadybugs may be 8x8. They are both AWESOME lofts. Nice people here suggested the Red Rose starter loft to me.
http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm
And there is tons of loft pictures and video on the web.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

I highly recommend going as large as you can. I built a modified redrose and then expanded it. Look at past posts will give you ideas and at the big hardware store sheds are good for ideas. Make sure about permits. It would suck to build one and the city says take it down. There are a lot of great pigeon racers up in Jersey. Call one of the local clubs and ask to see some of the member lofts for ideas. They might even help you out more than you would think.
Logangrmnr


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Check out my thread. I have an 8*8 that is going to be split into a breed and flyer side.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Go big the first time if you have the budget and room. Most of us here have extended or have built a 2nd or even a 3rd loft to accommodate our crazy obsession!


----------



## inkedout81 (Mar 20, 2011)

Well all good thoughts come to an end...Just found out that I might not be able to build a loft now cause I have a shed already...Now the old lady next door, She is an jerk#%$ if you get what I mean, so if she see's it go up then she might call up and ill get popped with putting up a shed/loft..She called cops once for my friend hanging a wet towel on her fence lol ...Now I have an old coop that's 4x8 that I hate cause I did it a$$ backwards when I was real young...Now think i'm 6'4 300 & some lbs walking in a 4x8 coop( not so pretty)...Well from her yard you can barley see the walk in coop I have...So what i'm gonna have to do is build something with out her knowing and bring the floor and walls in at night and beat the system some how with a redrose type loft with a different style roof...There goes my breeder and yb section...One little loft now...Is it worth a one room loft? But im not cutting my dreams of having a bigger loft , I might brake out the tape measure tomorrow and see what I can do with out my town knowing...Does this make me a bad person...


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

I built an 8X8 last year.... check out my profile to see the pics.... I love it, very functional up to this point.


----------



## tom_20m (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Inkedout81, it might be a good idea to look up the regulations or even call up the zoning office and speak to someone hypothetically. Just because you have a "shed" already doesn't mean that the coop is considered a shed because it's not. You could even call it a "kids play house". I know where I'm at in DE they require permits for sheds but not for Kids play structure..Just add a slide and swing to the coop and your good to go. Last resort, I hear bamboo when contained properly can grow a foot a day and create a nice wall  Here's a link to Penn States poultry/pigeon house. http://www.abe.psu.edu/extension/ip/IP727-25.pdf


----------

